# Mann Lake Alert



## rick54 (May 8, 2014)

I recently placed an order with the Hackensack MN branch of Mann Lake which arrived with more than half the items missing from the shipment. I tried calling them only to receive an answering service who took my name, phone number and email address and said they'd pass my contact information on to the branch. I then emailed Mann Lake through their "contact us" email information on their web page without any reply. I tried to contact them by phone again today only to be put on hold waiting for the next available representative. After a couple of minutes on hold my connection was disconnected. This happened twice. I then turned to their Face Book page only to find several other people voicing their complaints about the same type of service that I've received. Up to this point I have not received any correspondence from Mann Lake. I did send a PM message through FB to them which was answered on my second message to them with a canned reply that they sent to all those who voiced a concern about their delayed or incomplete orders which starts off, "Thank you for reaching out to us!" and that they'd pass my concerns onto a representative for review. 
So my biggest beef now is that Mann Lake uses the Chinese virus like everyone else as an excuse for not getting orders shipped and for being short handed on employees. Well it sure is funny that they have 100% staff to put up their summer sale advertisements on their FB page looking for new orders that they cannot fill. Their accounts receivable department seems to be fully staffed as they have no problem on banging your credit card when you place and order on line with them. And for all the folks who placed orders thinking they're going to receive a complete order, wouldn't it be nice if when placing the order an "out of stock" flag would appear on those orders that cannot be completed? It also seems to me that accepting orders knowing darn well that your not going to be able to fill them is a little fraudulent. So I just wanted to relate my experience that I'm currently having with Mann Lake at the moment and to remind everyone buyer beware! This virus does not in any way effect the taking of money, it only seems to effects the refund of money or shipment of product! Perhaps Mann Lake should suspend temporarily their summer sale and the taking of any new orders, and concentrate on taking care of the orders they currently have that they cannot fill or complete. I think that would be the most fair thing to do for their customers!


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

Placed a small order on 4-20 and received four of five items fairly quickly. Fifth item shipped from a Kellybee location. Very confused to receive a ship notice from a company I had not ordered from. They did send a corrected notice a day or two later.

But yes, out of stock items should be flagged as such. Other vendors both bee and non bee alike do this. Would prefer to know before putting it in the cart since I am often juggling items between vendors to get free shipping But letting you know at checkout is still better than not knowing at all.


----------



## LAlldredge (Aug 16, 2018)

Your idea to flag out of stock items is a good one and has been mentioned. It is for sure frustrating to need something and waste time waiting. They also have a lot of new beekeepers and orders to boot I learned on my last call. If you can call and get a Mannlake person they can go over their inventory. Such a weird challenging year for suppliers.

Also using Pierco and Dadant. Dadant has it’s own set of inventory control issues but love their products. Pierco was fast on shipping triple wax. Highly advise stocking up early and anticipating what you may need. Unassembled boxes, frames and foundation especially. Will likely place my fall order in July.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I have seen some seed co. that will even notify you by E-Mail when an "out of stock" item becomes available. It seems to me it would be easier to flag something as to try to keep up with back orders and/or refunds and then shipping orders in multiple shipments, but what do I know.

Alex


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I ordered a few items from Mann Lake (online) a few days ago and got them yesterday. They arrived just fine.


----------



## Meghues (Jan 5, 2016)

I ordered some supers which came in a reasonable amount of time, but were cut and drilled wrong. My husband managed to adapt them to get them together, but I emailed the Minnesota branch. It’s the first problem like this I’ve had. Usually their quality is fine.
Anyway, they graciously sent out replacements which arrived within a couple days. Their phones are not working well, but their service is still good. 
I think we all need to be kind to each other and our businesses during this weird situation. Mistakes get made, especially during a busy season. If a company makes good on the errors, what else do you want?


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

Its a strange time, and perhaps a lot of beekeepers out there are thinking that this is a great time to start working on stuff since we are all stuck inside! Mann Lake is probably understaffed and people supplying them are understaffed and it just goes down the line. I had some issues with Mann Lake orders too, but I have noticed that they don't seem to ever have an "out of stock" listing anywhere. It would help if they did, especially when I have to get one more nick knack to qualify for free shipping!


----------



## rick54 (May 8, 2014)

"Thank you for reaching out to us! We have forwarded this information on to one of our representatives and they will be looking into this." This was my most recent message from Mann Lake. And who was the representative (name) you supplied the information to in case I'd like to follow-up with them, and when do you anticipate he/she will be getting back with me? In the meantime I see Mann Lake has not taken down their summer time sales ads off Face Book. Instead of making things right immediately, and notifying folks of their awareness to their problems and how they intend on fixing them, Mann Lake has continued to advertise their sales specials looking for more orders rather than making the ones they already have right by their customers. It just goes to show the power of greed. I'm pretty disappointed in how Mann Lake is handling this problem with all the bee keepers who have ordered from them in good faith anticipating on receiving their full orders in reasonable time.


----------



## roundfrog (Jun 24, 2018)

I too have had the same issue. I placed an order on MAY 9th for a few supers and frames, and have received ZERO communication from them regarding when it will ship (it still hasn't). The numerous times I have called, I have either been placed on hold and subsequently disconnected or had someone tell me "they are working on it". All of my emails have gone unanswered. This is pretty unacceptable for a large company like Mann Lake.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm glad I've been dealing with betterbee. The lady that answers the phone is nice. Even told me when stuff is out of stock and when it would be in. Might not be as cheap as mann lake but the stuff is a bit higher quality anyways. Only thing mann lake has that I really like is ultrabee sub. But maybe I need to try betterbee's sub to see how it measures up.


----------



## CliveW (Apr 24, 2016)

As I mentioned in a separate post, check out PerfectBee.com. They are a much smaller company than Mann Lake but I have been buying from them for a couple of years and they have been transparent and honest all the time. They have a COVID19 page on their site which is pretty open about all that has gone happened, if any delays exist and so on. They have never let me down, their stuff is top notch and they communicate very well. Highly recommended.


----------



## rick54 (May 8, 2014)

To be fair to Mann Lake, I'd like to report that they did come through with delivery of the items that were missing from my order after my post on this forum and also a comment on PayPal. I'd like to make a suggestion to Mann Lake in case they do read these posts. First, get rid of your summer sales ads and your greedy attempts to secure more orders, and concentrate on getting the orders filled that you already have! Second, get a real person to answer the phones and not an answering service who takes information that doesn't seem to be passed on to the company. These two problems along are enough to alienate yourself from the beekeepers across the country. 

For you bee keepers who would like to order from Mann Lake in the future, assuming they get their phone answering problem resolved, I'd suggest you call and confirm that the items you'd like to order are in stock. Second I'd ask how far behind they're at in getting orders out. And of course the name of the person you talked with. Maybe this bit of information will keep things honest.


----------



## marksmith (May 4, 2010)

Couldn’t get them to respond to the phone. Sent them an email wanting to cancel my order as I bought elsewhere. Two days later I get a ups label created ticket with tracking. Sure enough it shipped and I can see its progress. 

Kinda chicken pucky to do it that way if you ask me. I’ll be ordering elsewhere from now on.


----------



## mem (Jun 12, 2016)

Placed an web order with Mann Lake on Wednesday 17th, shipped from Kelley on the 18th, Scheduled Delivery Friday 19th.


----------



## Mike B1 (May 8, 2013)

It appears many if not most of the suppliers we use are either out of stock or backordered. I experienced some problems with placing orders and not being notified they were not in stock, yet my card was billed and I was put on a waiting list for shipment. Since then I have made sure to speak to a live person and verify my order would be filled and when it would be shipped.


----------



## KellyW (May 16, 2020)

On 6/23 I placed an order with Mann Lake and all 3 boxes (complete order) arrived today, 6/26. That is excellent turn-around time. My items were shipped from the Woodland, CA location so that may be a totally different situation for many of you. I only ordered one deep box, frames, bottom board and cover plus 10# of pollen patties so small quantities may not be a problem. Or maybe they are getting back to semi normal operations.


----------



## Vectorjet (Feb 20, 2015)

Tried to call Mann lake to place order today. Listened to music for over an hour then disconnected, called back, again listen to music for hour then gave up. Guess I will have to order somewhere else.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Vectorjet said:


> Tried to call Mann lake to place order today. Listened to music for over an hour then disconnected, called back, again listen to music for hour then gave up. Guess I will have to order somewhere else.



Join the 21st century...order online.


----------



## Vectorjet (Feb 20, 2015)

odfrank said:


> Join the 21st century...order online.


While I'll admit to not being up to speed on all this 21st century stuff, I do know how to order online. However not all items Mann Lake sells are on the web site and its hard to negotiate special pricing. Plus they haven't replied to e-mail in over a week. I am not trying to hate on Mann Lake, just pointing out that like some others, I have had problems ordering from Mann Lake recently.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

if you look at the shipping slip it will say what is on backorder on it.
I have had several shipments from Mannlak this year with the same issue. They have sent the remaining items as they get off back order


----------



## Plannerwgp (May 18, 2019)

I placed an order about 4 days ago and just received a notice it is arriving today.
Very satisfied.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

I was recently at Mann Lake Pennsylvania, my sales rep took me through the warehouse to show me all the bare shelves. They are out of stock on a lot of items. Becuase of companies being closed, and people ordering since they had extra time. On top of that i know they were in the middle of instituting a new phone answering system to better link all their locations. So between the lack of supplies, excess orders, and any issues they may have had with their new system things have been going awry. However they are still the best bee supply outfit out there. We've been ordering from Mann Lake since it was Jack in his barn and the company has always done there best to help us get what we need within their ability to do so.

Aaron


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Thanks for the positive feedback with Mann Lake. They have always done right by me and I feel that a lot of the problems being experienced are outside of their immediate control. It would help if they were a little more proactive with their customer service reps. Bad customer experiences are hard to erase from people's minds.


----------



## marksmith (May 4, 2010)

JWPalmer said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback with Mann Lake. They have always done right by me and I feel that a lot of the problems being experienced are outside of their immediate control. It would help if they were a little more proactive with their customer service reps. Bad customer experiences are hard to erase from people's minds.


I find accurate communication is always acceptable. Answer the phone and be realistic. Nobody ever has issues with under promising and over performing.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

My orders go in like clock work. I order what I need in the fall for spring and order in spring what I need in the fall. I feel I've never had problems unless I ordered something I needed right away and I just don't. 

Who CARES what sales are going on. 

My sales rep. always takes my calls. I treat her like I want to be treated. That and I think she LOVES taking my orders twice a year. OK i do have one bich. I feel I'm worth more then a free mug and cap each year. Maybe a case or two of free foundation would be nice. Mann lake is there for the big and small beekeeper, maybe more for the big guys.$$$$$$$$$:digging:


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

Mann Lake seems to be hit and miss. Sometimes the order goes through great, other times you don't get what you ordered and have to wait for who knows how long to get it. They really need to let you know what is out of stock before taking your money. That is a long time issue. If you need something quickly, I have learned not to count on Mann Lake. You may or may not get it in a timely manner.


----------



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

I realize this thread is old but a couple of things. First Mann Lake and Kelley are the same now. One bought the other a year or two ago. The same year Brushy Mountain went under, if I recall. Second, I'm on the west coast and get my stuff from Woodland Ca. I am still waiting on woodenware ordered weeks ago. I know people who ordered supers in April that still haven't gotten them. I'm beginning to wonder if their in-house woodenware shop is shut down due to the virus.
My order of ML wax just got shipped from Kelley in KY.

Rob


----------



## mem (Jun 12, 2016)

Vectorjet said:


> ...However not all items Mann Lake sells are on the web site...


Most items not listed on the web site are still available for online ordering via the search bar at the top of the page, by searching for the catalog item no.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Serious question:

What's with the hand sanitizer for sale at mann lake?


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

username00101 said:


> Serious question:
> 
> What's with the hand sanitizer for sale at mann lake?


I have no inside scoop, but I suspect they saw an "opportunity," and overstocked.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

For a beekeeping supply company, isn't it "bad taste" to try to capitalize on an opportunity of this nature?

The icing on the cake? It's no better, nor is it any better priced than Amazon products.

Oh, if you aren't finished buying bee supplies, you can buy a pallet of hand sanitizer for $1800. https://www.mannlakeltd.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=HS-117_pallet&list=Category%20Listing

Mann Lake's management may wish to focus more on getting their bee supply business in order, rather than expanding into pallets of hand sanitizer.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

username00101 said:


> For a beekeeping supply company, isn't it "bad taste" to try to capitalize on an opportunity of this nature?
> 
> The icing on the cake? It's no better, nor is it any better priced than Amazon products.
> 
> ...


It doesn't seem you have considered that:
Sellers at many farmers markets are required to have masks and hand sanitizer on hand during market hours for customers and sales persons.
Many Farms are required to have masks and hand sanitizer on hand for customers and sales persons. Ditto farm stands.
Many agricultural and employers in general are required to have masks and hand sanitizer on hand for employees.
There are others who are required to have the product available for use as well.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Why would I purchase this product from Mann lake, rather than Amazon or Walmart?

I understand your point, but their masks are just cheap 50 packs, they're not even N95 masks. The hand sanitizer is no less expensive, nor better quality than Amazon or Walmart.

When was the last time a commercial beekeeper needed a pallet of hand sanitizer?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

username00101 said:


> Why would I purchase this product from Mann lake, rather than Amazon or Walmart?
> 
> I understand your point, but their masks are just cheap 50 packs, they're not even N95 masks. The hand sanitizer is no less expensive, nor better quality than Amazon or Walmart.
> 
> When was the last time a commercial beekeeper needed a pallet of hand sanitizer?


Buy from whomever you want.
They are in the business of selling items that they believe their customer base, and potential new customers, may need or want.
It's that simple.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

They are also selling poultry supplies. The horror!  

Alex


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Pallets of hand sanitizers are not the same as chickens or bee supplies.

There's no relationship.

This is just bad taste, that's my opinion and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

They are allowed to expand into new areas as they please. I know a lot of people, myself included, that went down South after Hurricane Katrina to help the clean-up efforts despite having no prior experience. We were paid well, does that make us bad people for seeing an opportunity and taking advantage of a disaster to make money. 
Profit aside, there was a need to be filled. As long as Mannlake is not charging an exorbitant price, I say more power to them.
Should Walmart be restricted to selling toys? Should Tractor Supply be restricted to selling only tractor supplies?
I do, at times share your disdain for Mannlake, but lets be fair.

Alex


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm actually quite pleased with Mann Lake overall.

This hand sanitizer "new area" seemed to be more annoying than anything else. I really have no interest in sorting through hand sanitizer pallets on their website.

Let's not even get into the fact that hand sanitizer isn't even very effective at controlling the virus anyways. The virus is spread in the air.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm all for capitatim, while we still have it. If they can sell hand sanitizer hey, good for them. Long as they keep selling bee supplies I could care less what they sell on the side to stay profitable.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

not to pick on Mann Lake, but one of there dealers locally just posted this


> Dont be looking for new frames any time soon. Mann Lake cant get the wood to make them. "Luckily" its too late in the season to be adding new frames for the most part anyway except as fillers.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Received a box of Mann Lake frames today, via Amazon. I was a bit leery since this was a cut-rate box so I expected some damage or something. But they look fine, quality looks good. The pieces I tried snapped together easily, snug but not too snug.


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

Lumber is in short supply:
"U.S. lumber prices rose 170% from April to an all-time high in August and moderated only slightly in September, driving the cost of the average new home up $16,148 since April 17, according to the National Association of Home Builders, a Washington, D.C.-based trade organization...
Coronavirus lockdowns, supply shortages and labor shortages caused two thirds of firms to delay or cancel construction projects in March and April, creating a temporary but drastic drop in demand for lumber. Prices dropped 21%, and U.S. lumber companies slowed production to moderate supply. But the drop in production created a shortage when construction activity resumed in May, sending U.S. lumber prices soaring past historical levels, according to estimates by the Random Length Lumber Futures, a lumber price measure by the CME Group, a Chicago-based global markets company."
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/if-l...a-slowdown-in-housing-nahb-ceo-171649494.html

I have halted remodeling my house since prices on lumber and electrical supplies have gone up so much lately. 
Hopefully prices come down by spring, I'd like to build some new hives and frames before the swarms start flying.


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

Got a severe case of sticker shock at my local building supply last weekend. 8' PT 6" x 6"s that I paid $21.98 for back in April are now $36! Planing a 'bee stuff' shed and have traded for enough rough sawn to frame the roof. Have some decent used metal to cover it, just need some 10' and 12' PT to hold it up. Ouch!


----------

